# Borderline INFP/INTP



## LivePastTheEnd (Oct 1, 2014)

Okay, here's the issue I'm having.

Pretty much every MBTI test labels me as INFP however if the MBTI tests reveal the percentages of the difftent aspects it shows that I tend to sit at around 52% for Feeling and 48% for Thinking.

So that got me thinking, could I be an INTP? So I read both summaries and I feel like I identify with INTP more than INFP. However the parts I disagree with are the ones that devalue F, which INFP values.

I also had a read of the forums here and I assosciate myself with both stereo-types greatly.

What I think is going on here is that by nature I'm an INFP and an INTP by trade.
Over the past 7 years I've participated in many leadership development programs and I've taken up programming as a serious hobby and career path and I beleive that that may have developed my Thinking side considerably.

In general I feel like I'm more of an F on a day-to-day basis but I absolutly adore thinking up problems, creating solutions and learning as much as I can.

I don't know if this helps at all but in Philosophy (which I greatly enjoyed) I tended to drift toward the most, I suppose, "Inhuman" stances on things which ignored things like morality and such but were completely logical despite myself having a strongly inbuilt set of moral princibles.

If anyone can help me out here, I'd be very thankful. Ask me any questions you need/want and I'll endevour to answer them!

Edit: If I could describe what I consider myself, it'd probbably be an INTP with a huge F stapled on XD


----------



## LeFrozt (May 3, 2014)

Alright, I wouldn't consider myself being adept at typing but I am only doing this because I have firsthand experience with both Ti & Fi dominant, a relative and close friend respectively. I'll see what I can do. :wink:



> In general I feel like I'm more of an F on a day-to-day basis but I absolutly adore thinking up problems, creating solutions and learning as much as I can.
> 
> I don't know if this helps at all but in Philosophy (which I greatly enjoyed) I tended to drift toward the most, I suppose, "Inhuman" stances on things which ignored things like morality and such but were completely logical despite myself having a strongly inbuilt set of moral princibles.


Can you explain why you think you are more of an "F" on daily basis?

Any INFP can enjoy problem solving as much as any INTP does. INTPs can be surprisingly emotional as well. It truly boils down to the individual's background, influences...etc and those are the ones that actually shape our personalities. The "Feeling" & "Thinking" dichotomies do affect our behaviors to a certain degree, but in theory are our inner judging processes which are responsible for decision making. That, coupled up with our main perceiving function (Si/Se/Ni/Ne) and under various circumstances, we may not necessarily act on how we feel/think.

That's why I wouldn't want to rely too much on tests as they mostly measure your behaviour and the results may be skewed.

INFP: Fi, Ne, Si, Te
INTP: Ti, Ne, Si, Fe

If you have yet studied the cognitive functions, I would suggest you look up on them. 

Ti, by itself, is a function that seeks detachment from its user's emotions(to prevent clouding judgement) and can be deeply curious by the underlying principles behind systems. It's not as concern about the practical and enjoys flexibility in reforming systems through its own understanding and methods. This is highly important and prevalent in a Ti-dom/aux. 

For an example, a Ti-dom/aux who has great interest in math or physics can be very curious to find out how certain formulas are derived. As a result, they may spend time coming up with steps to achieve that very same formula to gain satisfaction and greater understanding, disregarding the 'original' steps that were used in the past(or even if they do, it's only used as a guideline). This is assuming if they were given enough time to do this.

To a Ti-dom/aux, it's EXTREMELY important that they understand the systems THEMSELVES, regardless of how others think. They may ask questions to themselves like "Why does X lead to Y? How did X even come about in the first place", etc. This is why it is stereotypical for Ti-dom/aux to enjoy math/science/physics but there are definitely exceptions out there.

This is different from Te, which is more concern about the practical,effectiveness and application. On the surface level, you could say that Ti is the principle/theory and Te is the application. 

Now, this is actually very similar to Fi, except that Fi seeks to understand the underlying principles behind its own as well as others' motives/emotions and it simply cannot detach itself from feelings no matter what unlike Ti. It sees people as individuals and connects with people through empathy. Fi-dom/aux dive deep into their own hearts to search for their answers to how they _*feel*_ about things and is rarely affected by others, except if they are people whom are special to them. Each Fi user has his/her own set of moralities and tries to stick true to them, no matter what. Fi users do not seek to change others' opinions/values/feelings, and may instead attempt to understand them through putting themselves in others' positions. 

Any Fi-dom/aux can be interested in math/science/physics/computer science/engineering/etc as well so don't confuse functions for interests. 

What I have explained are actually very shallow(esp. the Fi part - sorry I got a bit tired from explaining too much Ti), because this is without including the perceiving functions and may not be applicable to Ti & Fi tertiary/inferiors at the same time. They can manifest very differently in every person :laughing: and there just isn't time to explain everything. 



> I don't know if this helps at all but in Philosophy (which I greatly enjoyed) I tended to drift toward the most, I suppose, "Inhuman" stances on things which ignored things like morality and such but were completely logical despite myself having a strongly inbuilt set of moral princibles.


Well perhaps, _just perhaps_, you may not be Fi dominant then. You may not even be a Ti dominant. I don't know, there's just not enough information to know for sure. 

If you're still unsure, alternatively you can see if you relate to inferior Te or Fe more. There are plenty of great resources out there! All the best! 

By the way, don't trust my opinions too much - I am just another wandering confused soul like you :kitteh: Feel free to correct my interpretations, anyone~


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

Seems to be a popular dilemma these days! Here are my Ti vs Fi questions, and be sure to skim some of the recent threads!

1. When stressed, what happens? Are you more likely to rant or complain, or become overly logical and details-oriented?
2. When forced to lead a group, do you pay more attention to the tasks and goals, or how to support your group members and figuring out what each person's strengths and weaknesses are?
3. When are you most creative? What drains your creative processes?
4. Which is more important, understanding society as it is, or changing society to what it could be?


----------



## LivePastTheEnd (Oct 1, 2014)

@LeFrozt Woah! Thanks for all the information, I'll be sure to read into the inferior Te/Fe etc. Although I will say the way you describe it, Ti sounds more like me than Fi.
@TyranAmiros
1. When stressed, what happens?
I'll probbably just break down into a puddle of tears

2. When forced to lead a group, do you pay more attention to the tasks and goals, or how to support your group members and figuring out what each person's strengths and weaknesses are?
In general when leading groups I pay more attention to the tasks and goals.

3. When are you most creative? What drains your creative processes?
When I'm alone is when I'm the most creative, and people/emotions generally drain it.

4. Which is more important, understanding society as it is, or changing society to what it could be?
In general I'd say the latter.

And, I'll be sure to read some of the other threads, thanks!


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

I'd say INTP with the answer first answer, because that's a sign of inferior Feeling. And #2 suggests you're more thinking dominant.


----------



## LivePastTheEnd (Oct 1, 2014)

@TyranAmiros 

Actually, I agree with you and after doing some more reading, I agree that I'm probbably an INTP.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

LivePastTheEnd said:


> @TyranAmiros
> 
> Actually, I agree with you and after doing some more reading, I agree that I'm probbably an INTP.


you don't show emotional passion in your descriptions, INFP's yes use a value system of morals, principles, etc but they are still F's Feelers, passionately emotional. xxFx's are very emotional people. Of course Feeler doms are more passionately emotional than aux Feelers, but both are still more emotional than dom and aux Thinkers. xxTx's are not as emotional, yes they have emotions, all human beings do, but they are not as emotional as xxFx's are. INFP's judge what is logical by way of how it impacts the emotions of all involved. It's like a form of emotional logic you could say. If something is affecting people's emotions in an unhappy and negative way, then whatever it is that is being done that is causing that is viewed by an INFP as being an illogical thing to do. Whereas a Thinker will look at it in a logical way even if it makes them seem as a cold person, if they think what's being done is logical, then they will not consider the emotional side of it, they will view that as rubbish/foolishness.

Neither F's nor T's are perfect. Both have flaws sometimes because all are just simply human beings who have flaws. But it is good for both T's and F's to try to work together to solve issues and problems and systems so that there is both the concrete cold logic along with the importance of taking care of the emotions of the heart, the matters of the heart. Both are needed and important. 

Also if you read about ISTP's, your duals with dom Ti inferior Fe, you will see some similarities of INTP's and ISTP's because of their dom Ti ways and inferior Fe ways, you will see more about yourself in them also.

A main difference though that you will see with ISTP and INTP is that ISTP wants to use their Ti to come up with solutions to apply practically in real life useage hands on, whereas INTP's can just quite enjoy doing all the abstract theorizing without really needing to actually using it in a real life practical hands on situation. That would be the N verses S, xNxx's are more in their mind, S's are more in physical hands on stuff. But you will see some things where they are alike in some ways.

Here's the inferior eruption function article for ISTP's and INTP's:
http://personalitycafe.com/intp-articles/76783-recognizing-inferior-function-intp.html


----------



## LivePastTheEnd (Oct 1, 2014)

@Dreamer777
From your first paragraph, It looks like I'm most likely INTP because in general I don't factor in emotions when comming up with solutions, unless of course the issue I'm solving is to do with emotions and feelings. Though, I am definitely very emotional and have a great deal of empathy.

As for ISTP and INTP, that's pretty interesting and tells me that I can definitly forget about S being in my type, hahaha XD


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

LivePastTheEnd said:


> @Dreamer777
> From your first paragraph, It looks like I'm most likely INTP because in general I don't factor in emotions when comming up with solutions, unless of course the issue I'm solving is to do with emotions and feelings. Though, I am definitely very emotional and have a great deal of empathy.
> 
> As for ISTP and INTP, that's pretty interesting and tells me that I can definitly forget about S being in my type, hahaha XD


Can you explain more why you think you are very emotional, maybe some examples, etc?


----------



## Caffeinequeen (Mar 10, 2021)

LivePastTheEnd said:


> Okay, here's the issue I'm having.
> 
> Pretty much every MBTI test labels me as INFP however if the MBTI tests reveal the percentages of the difftent aspects it shows that I tend to sit at around 52% for Feeling and 48% for Thinking.
> 
> ...






Let me guess....You're a female INTP?


----------

